# Treats??



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I need some treat recommendations for my little guy. I have yet to find a good treat or a treat he actually LIKES and will eat. Something small and chewy is preferred. 

What do your babies love? Any ideas would be helpful! 

Thanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My girls (and the neighbors' dogs) love Solid Gold Jerky Treats and Zukes Mini Naturals. I get them from a locally owned pet food store. The Jerky Treats are soft and can easily be broken up into smaller pieces. I usually break them up into pea size pieces.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I used to give my 3 plain cheerios when they were little. I'd break one in half when they were really small. They also love frozen green beans (just run under hot water to thaw). Solid Gold tiny tots treats are very good also, but they can be fattening if too many are used for training.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We like liver treats (the ones from Petsmart by Authority)
Chicken Jerky from Walmart or Sams
Bacon flavored Edible Nylabones
Pork Skin twists
Charlie Bear crunchy liver treats (Petsmart)
Neyland likes H/N cheerios-Brinkley is too grown up for them (or so he thinks!







)
and Neyland's favorite is mommy's fingers!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

This isnt chewy.. but Kodie loves them... and I recommended it to my sister and her pug and bf's dog LOVE them now too.... PUP CORN! I bought it at petsmart. Pico's mom recommended it to me.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

natural balance







sprite hates hard treats---but loves their lamb rounds.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves the Great Choice Healthy Treats I buy them at PetSmart. They are chicken/veggie flavored and are 95% Fat Free. They look like giant stick of chewing gum and are very easy to break into small sizes.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Both Wally & Toby LOVE (I can't stress that enough) dehydrated chicken breast. We get a big bag at Sam's Club for $10 and it lasts a long time. I think the brand name is Waggin' Train...something like that.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> Both Wally & Toby LOVE (I can't stress that enough) dehydrated chicken breast. We get a big bag at Sam's Club for $10 and it lasts a long time. I think the brand name is Waggin' Train...something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gave Noel one of these the other day OMG that dog went NUTS i mean nuts. She loooooved it. And i loved the fact they didn't smell funky.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Both Wally & Toby LOVE (I can't stress that enough) dehydrated chicken breast. We get a big bag at Sam's Club for $10 and it lasts a long time. I think the brand name is Waggin' Train...something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are the ones our babies eat too....


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Because my Teddy is allergic to Chicken and Beef it is sometimes really hard to find him treats that will work...I have a couple packages left of Pet Botanics Natural Training Rewards which are made with Lamb but the last time I went to get them they had added chicken protien to the mix so I am not sure if I will be using them any more. Teddy loved them though.

I also use a lot of natural items....Asparagus is Teddy's favorite Veggie either cooked or raw. Pears are his favorite fruit. But he also loves apples, peaches, banana, oranges, blueberries(careful with the color where they eat these), strawberries, green beans, peas, lima beans, potatoes (the natural frozen french cut are a favorite and he will come a running when he hears the package come out of the freezer, and this is an item I usually give raw and frozen because he likes to chew on them) 

Veggies are usually cooked and fruit is usually raw.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup says, "yummmmmmmmmmveggies!" it took her almost 4 months to learn what to do with them after they're all chewed up (rather than spit it back out onto the floor, making a lovely confetti pattern on the carpet...) LOL

she loves cheerios (yummmy yogurt cheerios are our new favorite) and gerber veggie puffs (sweet potato flavor) found in the baby aisle at the store. the veggie puffs are like a puffed rice texture, and are super easy for baby teeth to chew. esp when they start teething and dont particularly like hard crunchy foods because they almost melt in their mouth. be careful, if you get the gerber "wagon wheels", they are similar texture, but if your pup eats like a buttercup, it'll get stuck in the fur around the mouth and it's gross gross gross to get out









actual DOG TREATS she likes (hehehehe!) are liver biscotti, best buddy treats, and freeze dried liver treats (yummm-o-rama!). 

ann marie and the "i ate all my dinner like a good girl, can i have some treats now?" buttercup


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I used to give my 3 plain cheerios when they were little. I'd break one in half when they were really small. They also love frozen green beans (just run under hot water to thaw). Solid Gold tiny tots treats are very good also, but they can be fattening if too many are used for training.[/B]


It sounds like your dogs have been talking to mine! Those are exactly the treats that mine get. Cheerios are their absolute favorite!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I think Paris' favorite treat is the dehydrated sweet potato. That girl jumps and runs in circles when I ask her if she wants a potato. When I give it to her she runs into the living room and starts eating it. She is so funny to watch. I think if she could she would walk over fire for one of them.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna mention these too!! Jack LOVES THEM!!! They are the tastiest yum yum ever for him. Jack got a bag of them for Holidays from our Secret Santa, Caesar's Mommie (Becky), and Jack really adores them. (Thanks again, Becky!!!) 

Though, Jack likes most foods and treats! He also likes cheerios, liver treats, the things that go in the Kong, edible nylabones (any flavor will do); rawhide crumbles sticks (called "Munchy Stix" at Publix- a grocery store) .... He loves most everything


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I think Paris' favorite treat is the dehydrated sweet potato. That girl jumps and runs in circles when I ask her if she wants a potato. When I give it to her she runs into the living room and starts eating it. She is so funny to watch. I think if she could she would walk over fire for one of them.[/B]


Do you make them yourself? I was making them and Sugar ate soooo many her poop turned orange.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142438
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do. I got the info from a thread on this forum. I only give her probably 3, maybe 4, a day. I'm afraid if I give her any more than that, she won't eat her food. She tells me when she wants one. She is such a hoot to watch.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142453
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the link if you are interested...
Dehydrated Sweet Potatoes Thread


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142462
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do. I got the info from a thread on this forum. I only give her probably 3, maybe 4, a day. I'm afraid if I give her any more than that, she won't eat her food. She tells me when she wants one. She is such a hoot to watch.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Here is the link if you are interested...
Dehydrated Sweet Potatoes Thread
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks. I guess I read that thread when you did. That is why I was curious if you made your own. I tried them and mine all love them too. My dad grew sweet potatoes in his garden this year so I had plenty to make them with. The ones from his garden seemed to do better than the ones from the store.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

THe only downfall is that it takes a good five hours to make them.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

> the buttercup says, "yummmmmmmmmmveggies!" it took her almost 4 months to learn what to do with them after they're all chewed up (rather than spit it back out onto the floor, making a lovely confetti pattern on the carpet...) LOL
> 
> she loves cheerios (yummmy yogurt cheerios are our new favorite) and gerber veggie puffs (sweet potato flavor) found in the baby aisle at the store. the veggie puffs are like a puffed rice texture, and are super easy for baby teeth to chew. esp when they start teething and dont particularly like hard crunchy foods because they almost melt in their mouth. be careful, if you get the gerber "wagon wheels", they are similar texture, but if your pup eats like a buttercup, it'll get stuck in the fur around the mouth and it's gross gross gross to get out
> 
> ...



WE LOVE YOGURT CHEERIOS! strawberry i must add







that is how leise learned how to potty in the bathroom on the newspaper..


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex likes the Newmans Own treats, not sure what they are called right of hand I take them out of the bag and put them in a canister. They are heart shape and come in cheese, peanut butter and some other flavors. I always put a heart on top of his food in his dish and tell him when I have to go bye bye that is to remind him how much I love him.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> THe only downfall is that it takes a good five hours to make them.[/B]


Yes, that is a major downfall. How long to you keep them before throwing them away. I like to keep them fresh, but can't afford to cook them 5 hrs. every day.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=143179
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep them in an air tight bag. How do you know when they start to go bad? I guess mine haven't as Paris grabs it and runs and then inhales it!


----------

